
Eon – Amiga 500 demo that won the Revision 2019 demoparty - royjacobs
http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=81094
======
pornel
Technically, it doesn't seem to be pushing boundaries. Just takes advantage of
A500's strengths: it's mostly playfields and blitter polygons. But has more
coherent style and "story" than usual demos.

~~~
vardump
Polygon (like that tessellated woman) animation playback was pretty smooth.
Although I'm guessing the data includes just the differences between frames,
and not redrawing everything.

But yeah, no major boundary pushing going on.

Regardless, this is now my new #1 Amiga demo ever.

Signed, Old Amiga coder.

